# Inline Co2 diffuser



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (18 Aug 2007)

Im thinking of trying an inline diffuser as I recon Im wasting alot with a mister.  Any ideas as to what model and retailer?  Something Ive not tried in any way, so I value your more informed input.


----------



## Ed Seeley (18 Aug 2007)

Do you mean a CO2 reactor?

If you do then I made my own and there are loads of plans for them on APC on this thread, http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/foru ... plans.html.

I made a more simple version using an old Gravel cleaner, I posted a thread, http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/foru ... actor.html

So I don't know about the store bought ones I'm afraid!


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (18 Aug 2007)

Im meaning the ones that actually sit inline on the filter inlet.


----------



## Ed Seeley (18 Aug 2007)

Sorry!


----------



## ceg4048 (18 Aug 2007)

Frolicsome_Flora said:
			
		

> Im thinking of trying an inline diffuser as I recon Im wasting alot with a mister.  Any ideas as to what model and retailer?  Something Ive not tried in any way, so I value your more informed input.



Hi,
      You can gas your fish pretty quickly with this one:

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1370
 I use it on the outlet side of the filter though, not on the inlet side. I use two of them on a 600 liter tank (two filters).

The only negatives; A pain to clean, and the gas inlet spud is slightly larger than the CO2 tubing - had to use a dab of silicon grease to get the tubing to slide over the spud mouth.

Positives - very small and very efficient, no need for bubble counter as you can see the bubbles coming up the spud.

Cheers,


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (18 Aug 2007)

I love that one, but I dont think I can justify Â£60 in it just yet, one day though, that would be lovely


----------



## ceg4048 (18 Aug 2007)

You're right Flora - I forgot to list the price as a major negative. The only way I justified it is that I got all the rest of the glassware and the regulator for about half price from AquaticMagic. I haven't been able to find a knockoff version of the diffuser so I just swallowed the bitter pill.

I have a feeling these guys might do a knockoff sometime soon:

http://www.aquaspotworld.com/index.php? ... odule=main

If I discover anything I'll let you know.

Cheers,


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (18 Aug 2007)

itll be interesting to see if they do  only trouble with that nice glass one, would be cleaning it. Id want to wrap something dark around it to prevent algae which would defeat the object of buying something so pretty.


----------



## ceg4048 (19 Aug 2007)

Frolicsome_Flora said:
			
		

> itll be interesting to see if they do  only trouble with that nice glass one, would be cleaning it. Id want to wrap something dark around it to prevent algae which would defeat the object of buying something so pretty.



Exactly! Remember it's a bubble counter as well. Cleaning is my biggest peeve. What I do is as soon as I disconnect the filter for cleaning I fill it with bleach and let it sit in the bleach solution for the duration of the water change. Later, you can actually hold one end up to the faucet and do a pretty decent job of flushing the bleach out the other end. After it's back in serrvice turn up the CO2 to blast the now hopefully dead algae particles out of the diffuser. To tell the truth though I've never seen a difuser that was easy to clean...

If anyone has a less monotonous technique for cleaning diffusers please post.

Cheers,


----------



## zig (22 Aug 2007)

These look very interesting, I just need to find out where to get them and I will try them.


----------



## beeky (4 Sep 2007)

Can't you add a 'T' piece into the inlet side of the filter and connect (with non-return valve) your CO2 tubing to that? You can't see the bubbles going in, but once it's set then it shouldn't change, should it?

Am I over simplifying things?


----------



## JamesC (4 Sep 2007)

It's not advised to add CO2 to the filter inlet as the CO2 can damage the filter's rubber seals.

James


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (4 Sep 2007)

thats interesting, id not thought of that.. i may take it out, a pity, cos it works brilliantly


----------



## JamesC (4 Sep 2007)

I didn't know about it either until a few weeks ago when someone did this only to find later that water was leaking from the filter's seals. They contacted Eheim only to be told in no uncertain terms by them that it was very much frowned upon. They didn't state though if it affected the warranty or not.

Some people say they've been adding CO2 for years with no probs but I'd never do it now or recommend it either.

James


----------



## Themuleous (4 Sep 2007)

It would cost a few quid but you could use eheim double tap connectors either side of the in-line diffuser, so that you could isolate it and remove it relatively easily for cleaning. 

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/P ... 2004+62733

Sorry for the USA website but it shows what I mean perfectly, I know aquatics-online.co.uk do these.

 Would think actually clearing it would be relatively easy, by soaking it in a bleach solution.

Sam


----------

